
Placeholder – Offline Coarse Geocoder Backed by SQLite - alixaxel
https://github.com/pelias/placeholder
======
mushufasa
Awesome. I've been doing a bunch of geocoding recently and looked into self-
hosting to get around the Nominatim (Open Street Map API) rate limit. In the
past I used the datascience toolkit for this, which was awesome, but is no
longer maintained.
[http://www.datasciencetoolkit.org](http://www.datasciencetoolkit.org).
Nominatim also has self-host instructions [https://nominatim.org/release-
docs/latest/admin/Installation...](https://nominatim.org/release-
docs/latest/admin/Installation/)

I decided not to self-host after seeing the spec requirements for Nominatim
(64gb ram!). Much more than the old DSTK.

Looks like the specs to install this are much less, aboutt 8gb ram and tens of
gb storage. Maybe i'll give it a try.

~~~
bberenberg
You can get 64GB this with Hetzner for less than $100 a month I think if you
need the higher level of precision.

~~~
juskrey
For around $45
[https://www.hetzner.com/sb?ram_from=9&ram_to=13](https://www.hetzner.com/sb?ram_from=9&ram_to=13)

------
zimpenfish
Neat. I was going to moan that the boundary for Lewisham was far too wide but
I double checked with Wikipedia and nope, it covers the extremities of
Lewisham correctly.

------
PinguTS
Does not work for my address in Germany.

------
skratlo
More like super-coarse, I'm not sure how is this useful.

